# trueassets



## reaver (Jun 15, 2015)

DONT WORK FOR THEM, i've work for them for 6 months and they are crooks. grass cuts 20.00+ inspection for free. they send me out 3 hours away to make 60.00. i roofed a house last week, used 40 bundles of shingles. they paid me 165.00. i trashed out a house 25 cubic yards, they adjusted it to 16 and when i complained they adjusted it to 13, I went on vacation got back the state coordinator downloaded 54 jobs in my Que a day before giving me 24 hours to complete or i will be back charged. spreading from one side of the state to another. They are outside of Scottsdale Arizona, and i'm now 25,000 in debt because of them.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

What I don't understand is, why the heck didn't you drop them before you went on vacation? They were already pushing you around, and the red flags and alarm bells should have been going off bright and loud...


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

16 squares of shingles installed for for $165 total? Sounds like someone should brick up on how to read a work order. No one in their right mind would do this. Always get written agreements before doing anything. That's first law of business my man. I worked for them a while never really had a problem with pricing or getting paid. Then again never touched anything until a price was agreed upon.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

jason2717 said:


> 16 squares of shingles installed for for $165 total? Sounds like someone should brick up on how to read a work order. No one in their right mind would do this. Always get written agreements before doing anything. That's first law of business my man. I worked for them a while never really had a problem with pricing or getting paid. Then again never touched anything until a price was agreed upon.



16 squares of Shingles is $5,600.00.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

reaver said:


> DONT WORK FOR THEM, i've work for them for 6 months and they are crooks. grass cuts 20.00+ inspection for free. they send me out 3 hours away to make 60.00. i roofed a house last week, used 40 bundles of shingles. they paid me 165.00. i trashed out a house 25 cubic yards, they adjusted it to 16 and when i complained they adjusted it to 13, I went on vacation got back the state coordinator downloaded 54 jobs in my Que a day before giving me 24 hours to complete or i will be back charged. spreading from one side of the state to another. They are outside of Scottsdale Arizona, and i'm now 25,000 in debt because of them.


I would be calling a lawyer and pretty dam quick.


----------



## SethNKC (Jan 18, 2013)

I have never had any problems with this company on pay... How can you get to $25k in debt in a week? The reason i ask is because they pay weekly.... The first week they miss pay that would be the end of work tell i receive it.... Oh i also heard they lose there Altisource contract as of Monday July 20th


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I work for this company for 2 yrs now i mean there not the best but they pay me i do the work and i have built a relationship with them alot of the times ppl cry and say oh they did this they did that but really what did you do cause im sure you made mistakes


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

I agree... Their story, your story, and the truth. 3 bundles of archs = 1 square. 4 bundles of 3 tabs = 1 square. Stay away from layovers. It's a horrible application and almost always will fail.... Can you say thousands in chargebacks?! One layer tear off to included a few sheets of decking you should be charging about $400 a square min. Cedar shake tear off.... Much different monster... $500 - $600 a square. Maybe you saw a comma when actually it was a decimal in the work order price? Either way... I feel for ya bro.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Bowhunter said:


> I agree... Their story, your story, and the truth. 3 bundles of archs = 1 square. 4 bundles of 3 tabs = 1 square. Stay away from layovers. It's a horrible application and almost always will fail.... Can you say thousands in chargebacks?! One layer tear off to included a few sheets of decking you should be charging about $400 a square min. Cedar shake tear off.... Much different monster... $500 - $600 a square. Maybe you saw a comma when actually it was a decimal in the work order price? Either way... I feel for ya bro.


Just do not provide a guarantee. We never provide any kind of guarantee or warranty for bank owned properties or even on inspection repairs. It's spelled out clearly in our contracts and our bids.


----------



## PreservationGen (Aug 14, 2015)

You are aware you can just right to the source rather then dealing with TruAssheads? They are just giving you work from nationals and taking a piece of the pie for doing nothing. Dont be so gullible.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmmmmmm


----------

